# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Διατροφή >  Extra ταΐστρα σε καρδερινες

## Giannis.ioa

Καλησπέρα σε όλους. Θα ήθελα να σας ρωτήσω εάν θα υπάρχει πρόβλημα τώρα που κρυώνει ο καιρός να βάλω μια ταΐστρα extra στις καρδερινες μου με λίγο νιζερ και καναβουρι.

Ευχαριστώ

----------


## amastro

Γιατί δεν προσθέτεις στο βασικό μείγμα τους έξτρα σπόρους;

----------

